# 10.3.2 released



## edX (Dec 17, 2003)

can you say 'software update'?


----------



## plastic (Dec 17, 2003)

A little buggy... boot up slows down...


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 17, 2003)

I've already heard some horror stories of it eating someone's home folder disappearing with that update... restarting, it was not there, restarting again .. it'd have (after a few boots) got back again. Weird - I hope no one here gets that.


----------



## evildan (Dec 17, 2003)

hmm... just came back from doing the update and now my address book is acting kind of funny. Everything works fine, until you try to edit a record. Clicking on "edit" causes Address book to spontaneously jump to another address record and then shows you the editing options for that record instead.


----------



## Urbansory (Dec 17, 2003)

10.3.1 works fine for me, i see no reason to update just yet. See how many more horror stories, hopefully few far and between.


----------



## Pengu (Dec 17, 2003)

Methinks i wont be downloading this update then... (although i've not had any problems with updates before (that weren't caused by corrupt installers i'd downloaded previously)


----------



## jhawk28 (Dec 17, 2003)

Seems to be working fine for me - iBook 800 Combo


----------



## owaters (Dec 17, 2003)

jhawk28 said:
			
		

> Seems to be working fine for me - iBook 800 Combo


 Likewise


----------



## eric halfabee (Dec 17, 2003)

Its working OK for me apart from Mail quitting but that could be just a coincidence. Anyway its got rid of the annoying asking for password thing when ejecting my Firewire externals. No probs with Addressbook either.... so far so good.


----------



## lucasraggers (Dec 17, 2003)

Don't listen to those 'horror stories' about vanishing Home folders. Whatever update Apple releases, those stories always appear. Trust Apple more than those horror posters and just install this update!!!


----------



## Pengu (Dec 17, 2003)

How big is it? If it's a big one (more than a few meg) i'll download it here at work and take it home on a flash drive.


----------



## lucasraggers (Dec 17, 2003)

It is 38 Mb.


----------



## Pengu (Dec 17, 2003)

Holy crap. It's off to apple.com i go....


----------



## edX (Dec 17, 2003)

btw - don't forget to repair permissions before and after you update. running disk repair might not be a bad idea either. always make sure you're in good working order before you install.


----------



## Pengu (Dec 18, 2003)

I had a problem with Activity Viewer or whatever its called, not wanting to launch. so i ran repair permissions.. bugger me. there were squillions of things it "repaired"


----------



## aaike (Dec 18, 2003)

This update is supposed to fix an issue of firewall unavailability when having done an update install... But it doesn't do that for me


----------



## fryke (Dec 18, 2003)

Been working fine for the past few days with 7D24. No problems whatsoever. The boot-time actually _is_ a bit longer now, but I don't care about that, they can solve that later. For now, I'm glad to have the first real update to the OS.  (10.3.1 somehow doesn't count...)


----------



## Cat (Dec 18, 2003)

EdX said:
			
		

> btw - don't forget to repair permissions before and after you update. running disk repair might not be a bad idea either. always make sure you're in good working order before you install


Hear, hear! That is very sensible advice. I've been doing this for the last few updates in Jaguar and now in Panther and never ran into "horror" scenario's. Regularly running cron jobs helps too.
10.3.2 running perfectly for me.


----------



## bookem (Dec 18, 2003)

owaters said:
			
		

> Likewise




I'll 3rd that.


----------



## hulkaros (Dec 18, 2003)

10.3.2 and all Panther updates so far, work just fine in my Dual G5/2GHz 

Go Apple! Go Apple! Go!


----------



## cq107 (Dec 18, 2003)

> Originally Posted by EdX
> btw - don't forget to repair permissions before and after you update. running disk repair might not be a bad idea either. always make sure you're in good working order before you install



hehe, I haven't done any of that and *never* have run into any update problems (except that 1 time when I updated jaguar and had the beach ball app installed... that was a nightmare...)


----------



## fryke (Dec 18, 2003)

The "beach ball app", cq107?


----------



## uoba (Dec 18, 2003)

Hmm, think I missed that download on Versiontracker! 

Anyway, has updated just find n' randy for me... Read EdX's suggestion halfway through downloading, then noticed a pause button on Software Update. Paused the download, repaired permission, then carried on where it left off. Nice.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 18, 2003)

I think the slowdown in bootup people are experiencing is caused by the fsck thing running and the journal being updated after a major change in the system (the 10.3.2 update).  I'm sure subsequent bootups will not be nearly as long.

I did notice an unusually long optimization time on this update, though... almost 12 minutes long!  I guess a LOT of stuff was updated with this update.


----------



## bobw (Dec 18, 2003)

Just installed on my G4/400 PB and everything seems fine.


----------



## fryke (Dec 18, 2003)

Nope, ElDiabloConCaca, I've been using 7D24 for a few days and the other builds before. There _is_ a change in boot-behaviour and it definitely takes longer.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 18, 2003)

What I hate in the updates, is that it installls the updated versions of everything in every language.

E.g. I had Jaguar only in English, Italian (and sometimes spanish). After basically EVERY update, opening the softwares contents, I found the language packs for all the languages. I see NO REASON why  there is no such thing as "English only-updates" available. If I don't speak korean or norweghese, I will never use my mac in those languages either. Thus I don't want ANY langprojs in my mac in other than the languages I have chosen.

I admit, I do open many programs manually (the contents) and remove the useless stuff from them. 

Havign the option for "english only-updates" would save apple a lot of bandwidth (= money). I'm sure I'm not the only one who'd get those updates if they were available. Of some programs you can reduce the size by 20 - 70 % if you have one language only.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 18, 2003)

Hmmm... that's strange, after subsequent restarts, I'm back to a speedy startup.  It just took a little longer the first restart after applying the update.  I know for a fact that if I install new applications or make changes to a lot of files that startup slows a little, and I'm assuming that's from the auto fsck or journal update.

I'd like to know when exactly the fsck and journal update occurrs.  I have the feeling and am pretty sure that the fsck runs when the grey Apple logo and spinning thing is displayed early in the startup.  I have a feeling that the journal gets updated when you log in, since after making changes to files on my startup drive (like applying an update) when I log in, I can hear the hard drive grinding away for a few moments before my desktop pops up.  It doesn't do that unless I apply an update or do something that would affect the journal on the drive.


----------



## fryke (Dec 18, 2003)

Everything affects the journal on the drive, really. Everything that writes to the disk, that is. Even saving a file in TextEdit.


----------



## jarinteractive (Dec 18, 2003)

Afer installing 10.3.2 my laptop (PowerBook G4 500) won't boot. If I try booting in verbose mode, it says that th window server can't be initiated! any ideas?

-JARinteractive


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 18, 2003)

Try running a Disk Repair from the OS X install CD.

Did you let the update run through the entire process -- optimization and everything?


----------



## Ripcord (Dec 18, 2003)

Yeah, doing permissions repair found a LOT of problems on mine as well, though I haven't done a repair since installing OS X.

I'm sure this question has been asked a hundred times before, but I'm still confused...

What happens to cause "permissions" to get broken in the first place?  And how does OS X know what they *should* be?  If the permissions are actually getting changed/corrupted from what they should be, this sounds like a MAJOR problem for OS X, (what if the wrong file gets changed?  Suddenly I can't run Finder.app because I no longer have permissions?), and I'm confused how this could possibly *still* be a problem in 10.3.

Any insights?


----------



## Captain Code (Dec 18, 2003)

Yeah, I've wondered that as well.  I don't see how the permissions can be changing so much.


----------



## Ripcord (Dec 18, 2003)

Anyone have any more details on what's new in 10.3.2 than what's in the update support article?

Specifically I'm curious about the SMB/CIFS updates.  The only thing the support article says is:



> Improves results when looking for SMB-based servers in the Network view.



All the same (stupid!) problems that I knew of before seem to still be there.  Like:


"Browsing" a very large workgroup or domain will only display the first 2358 or so systems (at work one domain I need to access systems on has 4000!)
The "Add to Keychain" option allows you to save credential information when connecting to a system, but OS X never uses that information!  Basically you can't remember passwords when connecting to systems, even though the option is there.
You still have to access some undocumented screen if you want ANY sort of options while adding networked printers
When trying to connect to a printer on an OS X system from a Windows one (or a Unix one, for that matter), OS X attempts to make a CIFS connection BACK to the Windows PC.  This is bad news for anyone running a personal firewall on their PC or connecting through a firewall (or NAT, like you probably would if you were a dialup or VPN user) to an OS X system...
Connect to Server dialog still stinks
Still no way to share a particular drive or directory without hacking configuration files (and restarting daemons) or using kludgy add-on software to do the same
Many, many bugs in the SMB client and server (not understanding management calls, freaking out if it gets an answer it doesn't expect, etc)
At least it still doesn't have that "hang the finder for 2 minutes" problem if a network-shared drive disappears, like 10.2 had...

Ugh.


----------



## Urbansory (Dec 20, 2003)

I had a weird problem when trying to install the update. I got this message...

http://www.urbansory.com/macosx/updateProb.jpg

So i checked my permission, and it found nothing, but i checked my permissions before i ran any updates, two were corrected. So after i checked my permissions again, i ran SU and REDOWNLOADED the update AGAIN, and i got the same message. So i decided to restart, then again downloaded the update for a 3rd time, and this time it took. 

The reboot didn't seem all that long, maybe a good 3 seconds longer than normal. But i did notice for the first time that the finder slides down, not sure how i missed that little detail.

Another great update so far.


----------



## Arden (Dec 21, 2003)

Urbansory said:
			
		

> But i did notice for the first time that the finder slides down, not sure how i missed that little detail.


What do you mean, like the dialog sheets?  I've set Path Finder as my Finder, so I doubt I'll be seeing this.


----------



## Urbansory (Dec 21, 2003)

Sorry, the menu bar slides down when you log in, not Finder. Well i guess it is the Finder menu bar.


----------



## TommyWillB (Dec 21, 2003)

cq107 said:
			
		

> hehe, I haven't done any of that and *never* have run into any update problems...


Yeah... but that's like saying I've driven drunk lots of times and never been arested or crashed. 

That does not make it an advisable thing to do again in the future.


----------



## chevy (Dec 22, 2003)

Slows down the boot on my iMac G4.
No problems on my B&W G3.

The G3 now starts faster than the G4 !


----------



## Veljo (Dec 23, 2003)

Everything's fine here on my iMac G4. No permissions out of whack and all programs working flawlessly. Even boot time hasn't changed, albeit maybe 1 second slower but no more. The graphics drivers are a huge improvement, but still not as good as those in Jaguar. Still some more work to do.


----------



## fryke (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm interested, Veljo... How do you personally measure graphics driver quality? How are Jaguar's drivers (only talking for the card in your own Mac, of course, my iBook seems very fine) better than Panther's? Is it frame rates in a specific game? Or has QuartzExtreme taken a hit?

For my iBook, everything seems better in Panther...


----------



## jazzyjim (Jan 1, 2004)

Well, two dead machines from this update (12" powerbook dies at service loading window, G3 iMac (fresh panther install) grey screens at boot) Apple really needs to sort their QA process out 'cause I'm getting tired of rebuilding machines.  Neither machines had anything other than a mouse and keyboard connected, neither machine had any system level modifications installed.  From what I can gather from Apple's support forums I am not the only one having problems.

James.


----------



## fryke (Jan 1, 2004)

You seem a rather seldom case, though. Haven't heard of many dead Macs after 10.3.2 updating.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 1, 2004)

I've installed 10.3.2 on three systems (Quicksilver G4/800, PowerBook G4/550 and an eMac/1GHz) with no problems.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jan 1, 2004)

ElDiablo, hold down command-v next time you boot, and you'll see what's going on while that grey Apple screen is up.

I haven't had a single problem with 10.3.2, on either my G4 (Sawtooth) or my new G4 iBook.


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2004)

The only thing wrong with my iMac (when I run it under 10.3.2) is that it's slow.  But it was slow before that.  So, 10.3.2 did nothing wrong to it.


----------



## mjs975s (Jan 4, 2004)

Startup seems really slow under 10.3.2 for some reason.  My new 15" 'book seems to take like 2 minutes to start up.


----------



## mjs975s (Jan 4, 2004)

Also forgot to mention I really hate the fact the icon spacing is so wide.  I wish that was adjustable.  Has anyone found a hack for this yet?


----------

